# Don't forget you can rate threads!



## Joe Blow (23 February 2005)

If you think a thread is particularly useful, informative or otherwise of value don't forget you can rate it, so other members can find it easier and benefit from the knowledge within.

You'll find the 'Rate Thread' option at the top of each page of a thread.


----------



## Timmy (14 May 2009)

I love this feature!

I love giving helpful threads a


----------



## Joe Blow (30 October 2009)

Timmy said:


> I love this feature!
> 
> I love giving helpful threads a




I do as well Timmy. 

Rating threads helps people identify threads that others have found particularly useful (or not useful, in the case of a very low rating) and it only takes a second.

I just rated a thread and thought I'd bump this one to remind people. 

P.S. It takes three votes for a rating to show up on a thread!


----------



## derty (30 October 2009)

Thanks. I also just realised you can also list the threads within each section from the highest to lowest rating by clicking on 'Rating' in the bar across the top. 

A nice and easy way to find those high rating threads, no matter how long ago they were last posted on.


----------

